# FreeBSD STABLE version is looking Slick!



## neilms (Sep 12, 2013)

I just finished rebuilding my system to start tracking 9.2-STABLE. The reason for this was originally to get Kernel Mode Setting features so that my Intel graphics card would work properly (or better) under X.Org. I have not set up X as yet and even think that KMS might still be a work in progress as I read somewhere that once there has been a switch to X, it is still not yet possible to switch back to the console. This may well have been fixed by now, but I will soon find out.

I was just surprised at how much better visually the STABLE development version looks. There is even nice colour text when the booting messages appear! The default font looks _a lot_ better on my 17" widescreen laptop than in the RELEASE version. It is looking very encouraging.

I am looking forward to seeing 10-RELEASE with fully functioning PKGNG repositories and other great stuff. But I have lots of exploring to do around this development version to keep me occupied for a very long time.

Keep up the good work FreeBSD developers!


----------



## morbit (Sep 12, 2013)

For all I know, switching to syscons from X is still not implemented. Nonetheless, 9-STABLE is very capable.


----------



## Beastie (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes, I don't expect this to be available (in a RELEASE) before 10.1-RELEASE.
[post]230189[/post]


----------

